# can too much protein effect implantation?



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if too much protein or specifically milk can effect implantation? Xxx


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Tummytime, I'd heard high protein diet was better for cell production so I've been eating the danio high protein yogurts on the run up to natural FET! I'm no scientist tho, you hear so much conflicting advice I'd not try to over think it and just eat a sensible diet. good luck on your journey x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is really interesting.  I'm a veggie and I've been hyper protein aware since we started, because it can help improve IVF success and I don't get enough usually.  I have milk & a protein shake, nuts, the protein yoghurts and an egg (if I can fit it all in, it's not good for the diet ).

I think that if you have lots of fatty meats and not a balanced intake of proteins then maybe it can have an impact but otherwise I thought that it was really good for your egg quality and lining.  I read that you should be aiming for 40g - 60g.

I had a quick Google of this and there are loads of posts asking this question, the majority of answers are protein is good but perhaps avoid the Atkins Diet! xx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's easier to look at what protein does.  Protein is essential for the growth and repair of cells in your body so is sensible to up your protein intake in TTC and in pregnancy. Good sources are lean meats, nuts, diary, eggs and you can add things like flax seeds, sunflower seeds etc.  It is also important not to exclude other food groups as you also need energy/fuel to produce healthy cells.  A well balanced diet to include protein, complex carbohydrates (avoid simple carbs like refined sugars, white bread, pastries etc) and include lots of fruit and vegetables.  A healthy, well balanced diet will give you everything your body needs.


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you ladies youvr reassured me. I must stay off Google lol! Could I also ask your opinions on milk. Can you drink too much? Xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Everything that I've read has said to drink around 1 litre of milk a day.  That seems to be fine x


----------

